# 12 field ambulance contact info



## simonmnygren (14 Jan 2019)

Anyone know an updated phone number for 12 field ambulance recruiting? The number online just states that the number is not in service. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (31 Jan 2019)

If 604-209-7158 isn't working for 12 Fd Amb you may want to try their email address 12fdambrecruiting@forces.gc.ca
That failing you can also email 1 Canadian Field Hospital detachment Ottawa as they have contacts for all the Reserve Units - their email is 1CFHDETOtt@forces.gc.ca


----------



## simonmnygren (31 Jan 2019)

Thank you, Buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

